# Scottsdale Camelback Resort 2 bedroom 2 Bathroom sleeps 6 Oct.24 to Oct 31, 2020



## R1964 (Sep 9, 2020)

Scottsdale Camelback Resort 2 Bedroom 2 Bathroom Sleeps 6 $800.00 for the week


----------



## R1964 (Sep 12, 2020)

Here's a link to my ebay ad with information and photos. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Scottsdale...828942?hash=item28958e64ce:g:KQQAAOSwvppe2pjm


----------



## R1964 (Sep 18, 2020)

Will accept offers.


----------



## R1964 (Sep 21, 2020)

Price dropped to $750. OBO


----------



## R1964 (Sep 22, 2020)

bump


----------



## R1964 (Sep 24, 2020)

The ebay link will say listing was ended because of error in the listing. It's still available I just moved it to a auction instead of buy it now on Ebay. Make a offer if interested. Thank you for looking.


----------



## R1964 (Sep 29, 2020)

Still Available


----------



## R1964 (Oct 1, 2020)

bump


----------



## R1964 (Oct 2, 2020)

Make it yours $700.


----------



## R1964 (Oct 6, 2020)

Price dropped to $650.


----------



## R1964 (Oct 7, 2020)

No longer available


----------

